# Season 2 Robinson Robot



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Finished mu color season version of the Moebius Robinson Robot. The usual seam filling. I tried to be a little artistic and used clear orange on the neon and put a little on the underside of the collar to simulate the reflection.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I also included some shots of the slight modifications I made. I added extra support in the knee joints so there was a bit more to support the weight of the model. I also made new locator pins for the tread section and filled in the open wheels on the underside. Second time around, I had no cracking of the paint on the vinyl parts! I really love this kit.


----------



## seaview62 (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful, Ron!:thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Those are some nice looking Robots ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great ideas here. :thumbsup:


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Very nicely done. Mine has been stuck at the half done stage for a long time. Among other things I was not quite sure about painting the vinyl sections. What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

VERY pretty!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very nice work!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Beautiful work. I like the reniforcing you did inside the tread wheel hubs for added strength.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Beautiful work. I like the reniforcing you did inside the tread wheel hubs for added strength.


Yes, very precise work!
I just used a couple of gobs of epoxy putty myself...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. Nothing really needed to be done extra to the kit, but I can't help but over complicate a build sometimes!!


----------



## Mauricio_S (Oct 17, 2014)

john_trek said:


> ... Among other things I was not quite sure about painting the vinyl sections. What kind of paint did you use?


I would also like to know.

Great work!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Mauricio_S said:


> I would also like to know.
> 
> Great work!


Brushed on acrylic Model Masters paint.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I plan to use Rustoleum 2X Ultra Cover Matte Clear for the base coat, and then something else for the final coat. Any suggestions? And should I overspray the final coat?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

NTRPRZ said:


> I plan to use Rustoleum 2X Ultra Cover Matte Clear for the base coat, and then something else for the final coat. Any suggestions? And should I overspray the final coat?


I just cleaned the parts with Easy Off, to get the mold release off, and painted them with a brush. I have no plans to play with the model, so I am not worried about paint cracking. I test fit the legs to the knees and waist to be sure they went together smoothly, without any over handling, then painted them. Once dry, I simply slid them on the knee plates, then slowly lowered the waist down into place so the legs did not crack as they were compressed. I had no problem with the paint this way, no touch ups needed.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Best I have seen, great work


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

scifimodelfan said:


> Best I have seen, great work


Thank you, very much.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Beautiful work on the robot!
I haven't seen very many robot models done up with the mouth peice painted to simmulate it being lit up. Very nice touch!:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Do the vinyl sections NEED to be painted or can they be left the color out of the box ?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

bert model maker said:


> Do the vinyl sections NEED to be painted or can they be left the color out of the box ?


They can be left unpainted, but they will make the build look toy-like. It is best to paint them.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> They can be left unpainted, but they will make the build look toy-like. It is best to paint them.


I totally concur.:thumbsup:


----------

